# Thh



## doubleg (Aug 10, 2016)

Yg


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Visit a medical doctor and tell them about your problem.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Personal said:


> Visit a medical doctor and tell them about your problem.


Yes, or a sex therapist. One question they will (or should) ask you is whether you masturbate.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

The first obvious question is are you spanking all the time?

If so, stop.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

If you climax through masterbation then this is psychological.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

ConanHub said:


> If you climax through masterbation then this is psychological.


Either that or he's running on empty.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Laurentium said:


> Either that or he's running on empty.


It looks like I can't spell today so I have my own issues to deal with.😵‍💫


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Laurentium said:


> Either that or he's running on empty.


What does that mean?


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Sfort said:


> What does that mean?


Masturbating so much that he can't cum from PIV.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Do you masturbate to porn? Or masturbate anyway? If so then stop that completely. You should see a big difference.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Or, it might be nothing to do with that.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Oh, geez, am I going to be the one who has to ask this question? (Youse guys are a bunch of weenies😁). 
OK, what does bring you to orgasm?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> It looks like I can't spell today so I have my own issues to deal with.😵‍💫


You can't spell, our OP can't spurt!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

The gulf is too wide, too wet, or the pole too slim.

Or, the man's nerve endings need battering, and are habituated to rough hands.


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

Or he's just not that genuinely attracted to her.

Which is an unfortunate thing to find out after you decide to get married.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Our habits mark us, our bad habits, doom us.


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

SunCMars said:


> The gulf is too wide, too wet, or the pole too slim.
> 
> Or, those nerve endings need battering, and are habituated to rough hands.


I've blown a load in my pants before not even touching myself because I was so turned on. 

After all that anticipation, being celibate with her for that long and having sex for the first time, he should be orgasming in 2 minutes even if her vagina is as stretched out as the plot for Obi Wan Kenobi.

Unless there's an attraction issue. Which would also explain why it wasn't much of an issue to wait till marriage.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

SunCMars said:


> The gulf is too wide, too wet, or the pole too slim.
> 
> Or, those nerve endings need battering, and are habituated to rough hands.


There seems to be multiple threads started on this same subject at once, by different Users. Coincidental I wonder or is there something in the water  ?


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

gaius said:


> I've blown a load in my pants before not even touching myself because I was so turned on.
> 
> After all that anticipation, being celibate with her for that long and having sex for the first time, he should be orgasming in 2 minutes even if her vagina is as stretched out as the plot for Obi Wan Kenobi.
> 
> Unless there's an attraction issue. Which would also explain why it wasn't much of an issue to wait till marriage.


I have to say….I was thinking the same thing. This is extremely confusing.

if they didn’t have sex before marriage, then they are most likely very young. Any male sex problems shouldn’t be an issue here.

if she hadn’t had sex before now….. so a man’s dream come true? He should be getting quite the squeeze down there.


I’m wondering if OP is suffering from some extreme performance anxiety.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

LATERILUS79 said:


> I have to say….I was thinking the same thing. This is extremely confusing.
> 
> if they didn’t have sex before marriage, then they are most likely very young. Any male sex problems shouldn’t be an issue here.
> 
> ...


I’m curious…is a virgin really every man’s dream come true?

It’s a myth and misconception that a virgin’s vagina is any tighter than that of a woman who has plenty of PIV experience. PIV sex with penises does not permanently stretch the vagina or make it looser.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Elvis has deleted and left the building..


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> I’m curious…is a virgin really every man’s dream come true?
> 
> It’s a myth and misconception that a virgin’s vagina is any tighter than that of a woman who has plenty of PIV experience. PIV sex with penises does not permanently stretch the vagina or make it looser.


No way to really portray exaggerated speak here.

I didn’t mean it that way.

if she is young, then it would be safe to assume things will squeeze nicely.


----------

